
Show HN: My first app using React/TypeScript/Heroku (Christmas Wishlist) - cyrusmg
https://www.christmaswishlister.com/
======
cyrusmg
Stack:

\- node

\- heroku

\- cloudflare

\- react/redux (no react-router yet, learning that)

\- typescript

\- mongodb

\- Amazon Product API (using [https://github.com/dmcquay/node-
apac/](https://github.com/dmcquay/node-apac/) )

------
cyrusmg
Suggestions for improvements very welcome!

